# Fasting for 5 days



## Naf (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I recently saw a video on youtube of some dude who did a controlled 5 day fast. I can put up the link if a simple youtube search doesn't work.

One of the people in the video who did a ketone test on him brought up "cell (or self? Couldnt really understand) death. She stated that his body was "resetting his blood sugar, ability to tap into fat storage, and reducing toxic" she also mentioned that he is "Using his bad cells as energy."

I was curious on your opinions and if uou had the time, wether 

A) fasting for 5 days can put you into ketosis?
B) this method was feasible in attempting to recomp?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2018)

Why would anyone not wanna eat?


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Stick around, read up and learn. This isn’t bullshit YouTube. We actually know what we’re talking about. 

Anything beyond daily, intermittent fasting is probably counter productive no matter what your fitness goals.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2018)

But to answer your question, yes, fasting for 5 days will put you in ketosis.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 11, 2018)

Not eating for 5 days??? I’d probably end up biting someone’s head off before day 3


----------



## The Tater (Dec 11, 2018)

I intermittent fast 16/8, 3 days a week to help control my diabetes but I can guarantee you that 5 days of fasting would eat up some gains and probably stunts protein synthesis. I am doing quite a bit of reading on the subject (and opinions vary regarding the science) but these guys on this forum know what the hell they are talking about when it comes to making gains. Look around this place man. Lots to read.


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2018)

There has been some research on the benefits of short term fasting and getting your body into ketosis. Is it good for you, I would say to do it every now and then would be good for the body. Now I would find it hard to do over a 5 day period. Anything you take in over that 5 day time-span is going to reset the clock and get you out of that ketosis state. 



Naf said:


> She stated that his body was "resetting his blood sugar, ability to tap into fat storage, and reducing toxic" she also mentioned that he is "Using his bad cells as energy."



With lower levels of glucose, your body will have less of a need to pump out insulin but giving your pancreas a break is not going to fix the long term problem of diabetes. You will tap into your fat storage for energy but using bad cells for energy, I have no idea what means.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 11, 2018)

If I ever need brain surgery I will certainly goto Youtube for help and would except my surgeon to do the same.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

I fix things around the house because of you tube. Love you tube


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2018)

Naf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently saw a video on youtube of some dude who did a controlled 5 day fast. I can put up the link if a simple youtube search doesn't work.
> 
> ...



All of this is just no


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2018)

5 days of fasting will put you in keto no questions asked...??  

But your body will begin to use protein/muscle for fuel after a few days.  a 10/12hr EOD fast will get you there too, especially if your on a keto type diet.  

BUT>>>>>

If you are just looking for a recomp diet method, there are much better ways than this to get there.  

What are you really trying to do here..?  How much weight do you have to lose..?  How fast are you trying to get this done..? 


a 5 day fast, to me, screams pretty overweight and wants this finished asap.  spill your guts here Naf


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm learning that you should use the kiss method. Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## Naf (Dec 12, 2018)

Wellp shoud've known from the start not to trust anything other than ugbb, but yes, I'm only now slowly going through all the material on here.


----------



## Naf (Dec 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> What are you really trying to do here..?  How much weight do you have to lose..?  How fast are you trying to get this done..?
> 
> 
> a 5 day fast, to me, screams pretty overweight and wants this finished asap.  spill your guts here Naf



r u call me fat. I'm about to post pics on the members pics thread!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 13, 2018)

I believe that intermittent fasting definitely has health benefits. I can say I definitely feel best on like a 9-10 hr eating window. 

As hunter gatherers we would have fasted most of the time between kills and foraging so it seems obvious to me that it is a natural experience for our bodies and we would have evolved metabolic mechanisms to cope with it. Take away that fasted state and look around America.......

while I doubt that fasting for five days would hurt anyone, it would definitely decrease your metabolisn and make you an assface to everyone around you.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 13, 2018)

My father fasts for 23/1. He has a one hour window every day where he eats. He started this when he stopped training over the summer due to be busy and since he’s getting a bit older, he gets worn down easier. So to combat any weight gain, he eats what he wants but only in that hour. According to him he’s a bit leaner, feels great and loves it. It’ll be interesting to see how he reacts now since he started training again last week. I don’t see how he can fuel his workout but who knows. 

I did a keto diet over the summer and did a 20/4 fast. I did all my eating in that 4 hour window and trained after. I lost weight quick but also tons of strength and muscle. Never again lol.


----------



## Naf (Dec 13, 2018)

I've never really had an issue with weight loss but my girlfriend has been trying to figure out a way to cut back a few kilos. I've only toyed with the idea of keto a couple of times but that was when my diet mainly consisted of KFC and McD.

By no means would I have recommended my gf do a 5 day fast but it would've been interesting to hear the opinions on it and how it might be applied on a regular IF diet


----------



## Beezy (Dec 23, 2018)

I had a bet with a roommate once that I could go longer without eating anything. We made the bet at dinner Monday evening and he lost Friday morning.

Tuesday was a freaking nightmare, Wednesday was a little better, but Thursday and Friday I felt fantastic. Tons of weird energy, popped out of bed and fat was falling off faster than I could tighten my belt. I was doing a lot of calisthenics and my numbers dropped off Tuesday, but by Thursday I was doing the same number of dips, pull-ups and push-ups. Then came the fast-break Friday morning. 

By Monday I had put all the weight back on and felt like my old crappy self. 

I’m sure I was in full-blown ketosis, but unless you’re doing it to get (and stay) in ketosis, what’s the point? 
Other than discipline, which I’m a huge fan of strengthening, or to win a bet ffs, a five day fast doesn’t seem to be beneficial, especially if you’re in UGBB. 

We’re trying to see some fukking gains in here.


----------

